# conjuctivitis



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

Hello all, Summer seems to have a conjuctivitis and I heard somewhere that you can use regular human conjuctivitis drops instead of going to the vets? I have them at home, but my question is,how often do you use them? Same as with humans (every 4 hours?) Thanks


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

My concern is when you use the word seems. Unless you are a vet how could you know? Eyes are on my list of things not to mess with. If it were me I'd get Summer to a vet to rule out something more serious and get the proper dosage if it is just conjunctivitis. Maybe that's just my neurosis? Others might know the correct dosage?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Absolutely Fairlie - I don't mess with eyes and will always vet check.

Last year Chance seemed to have a slight weepy eye, I took her to the vets and it was quite a bad scratch already starting to ulcerate and the vet said it was a good job I had brought her in so quickly and not left it a day or two.


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

Well Im pretty sure it is conjuctivitis as my kids get it alot, her eye isnt causing her any problems apart from that yellow discharge in her eye, I checked her eye and inside her eye lids for any signs of injury at its fine, I just wanted to know if I can use this overthe weekend before the vets opens, don't really fancy paying £250 for an emergency appointment only because of conjuctuvitis,but don't want to leave it until Monday without any kind of treatment either, Guess I'll just use warm water and cotton balls for cleaning it for now.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

We had this with gisgo - and I was sure it was conjunctivitis as my daughter suffered with it regularly as a baby. We used optrex for infected eyes following the same guidelines as for humans. We noticed an improvement very soon (after one day). I cannot advise you what to do, I can just tell you what we did.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I use Golden eye, drops or ointment if Weller has picked up a bit of a gunky eye. I normally use twice a day and normally clears in 2-3 days.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

My friend used the old fashioned remedy recently on her dog. Loads of salt in water. It worked a treat. Might help get you through till you see a vet on Monday.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We just used NFZ puffer on Ozzy and he cleared up in two days.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Petra if you have chloramphenicol ointment I would just apply twice daily, you can't really give too much. I would do this and keep a close watch for any irritation. If it isn't gone by Monday, then go to vet just to get checked out. I should imagine the ointment will do the job.


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I gave her optrex for infected eyes twice today and it seems better already, no gunk all afternoon, I'm following the regular guideline and I also make sure we clean the corner of her eye with warm water and cotton balls. Hopefully she will improve over the weekend.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie had a mildly red, weepy eye once that she was rubbing slightly. I took her to the vet and he said she had a scratch on her eye which had already turned into an ulcer. She needed an emergency operation and we had to cancel our holiday. If I had left it any longer she could have lost her sight. 
It's made me extra careful with eyes. I took Dexter to the vet some months later and he had exactly the same. I couldn't believe it but his was caught in time and anti-biotics did the trick. My two tend to charge through the undergrowth nose to ground which is why this happened.


----------

